# Review for Nova Extreme Light Fixture 2x39W T5 36"



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm right there with you on this one. I bought 2-30" fixtures to use over a 20L, and returned them the next day. They didn't seem nearly as bright as the coralife 2x18W they were meant to replace, and they only have 24" bulbs, leaving the ends of the tank very, _very_ dark.

I too, noticed the metal popping noises as it heated and cooled, and the thing just seemed way too heavy and overbuilt for how much light it put out...

Dissapointing to say the least.


----------



## grayland (Feb 29, 2008)

Wish I would've seen this thread earlier.
I just ordered this fixture yesterday for a 20 long.
I've had the 4 bulb Nova Extreme for a couple of weeks now and like it fine.

Just curious, what did you replace the Nova with?
-Gary


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

Your fixture is a little different. Im using AH supply 96w CF.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I bought some in the fall, before they hiked their prices this winter. For what they were, they were okay - not great, but okay. Back then, they were about $55. Now they are 20%+ more.

I won't be buying another, but they work okay for a medium light 30 long for instance.


----------



## grayland (Feb 29, 2008)

I just ordered mine(2 bulb-30") from the Drs for $58.38
I looked at AH supply but figured for the price I might as well buy a unit already complete.
By the time I got the kit + shipping and a bulb I was a little over $70.00

Oh well, it's on its way.If I'm not happy with it I guess I can always send it back,spend a little more and try AH Supply

I have the Nova Extreme 24" 4 bulb on a 44 gallon corner tank.
-Gary


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What brands are the nova light systems are you talking about? Are they all T5 or T5HO?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree, their stock bulbs do suck. The fixture gave me 1 hickup a while back when I replaced the bulbs (I had to readjust a bulb mounting leg so it would seat better). Other then that, no problems so far for me. I swapped out the bulbs with Geissmans and worked out great afterwards.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

A nova fixture is not made by just 1 manufacturer, though.

If you bought a Current USA brand it was cheap and thus there are a few problems.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a 24" version of it some time ago and it was fine, but not great. Cables coming from the back are PITa and while it's built better than my current light- coralife T5, it isn't worth that extra $20-$30 IMO. And I have to agree with roybot73, coralife fixture is much brighter than nova.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i have to comment on the build quality of the 24", 2x24w fixture. made with all the pride and craftsmanship of your typical chinese factory worker, of course. 

first, the bulb sockets were too far apart to allow for sufficient contact with the bulb pins. easy enough to fix, but it shouldn't have left the factory like that. i've read others who have encountered this problem.

second, one set of legs needed a few good whacks from a mallet to install; the other set slid in too easily, such that there is too much side-to-side movement, even with the set screws. the alignment of the leg rails should have been equal before it left the factory. 

third, to fit it on my aga 20h tank, the legs on the right side have to be extended such that the polycarbonate shield leaves about 1/2" unprotected on the left side; the shield then, protrudes 1/2" on the right side. as a side note, the length of the fixture is actually 23.5"; the inside lip of an aga 20h tank is 23.25", the outside is 24.25".

still, it is sleek and gives good spread and intensity with the legs. i've never had the popping sound.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Lee said:


> I just bought a light fixture for my 40 gallon from aquariumguys.com and I'd like to make a quick review about it. First things first, it looks cool, streamlined, and matte black. There is no fan or fan noise.
> But it starts going downhill from there. It’s advertised as 2x39 watts or 78 watts but it only pulls 57! I bought the one with 10,000k and one "pink bulb" which the Kelvin temp is unknown and you can't find out! Every time it comes on and off the metal pops as it heats up and cools down. Be ready for several loud metal pops everyday. If you plan to mount 2 side by side you must space them about 2 inches apart because the cable comes out the back not the side. Overall it works but I wouldn't buy another one.


Just wondering, did you measure the lumens, because watts do not tell you how much light is emitted. Also, the new novas have individual reflectors which reflect more light into the tank then the normal single reflector design like the coralife. Also, the coralife are not HO, so they do not emit as much light ast the novas. If you want amazing quality get teks or geismenn.


----------

